# Catt. nobilior



## Brev (Mar 8, 2021)

I have been keeping this for 8 years already, I lost its tag for long, so I don't know what variant it is. This one has suffered from spidermites attacks multiple times so it was not a strong plant. It was until I put it in a larger clay pot three years ago did it grow the largest psuedobulb ever, but then it was attacked by spidermites again. Anyway, the spidermites thing has been contained, and last month when the cold front was gone (I got two weeks with temp below 5C), a flower spike is spotted. As the flower spike has grown almost touching the window glass, I twisted the pot to another direction so the spike has more space to grow.

The buds are swelling up, I guess they would be pink judging by the tone of the buds


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 9, 2021)

What a survivor lol.


----------



## Brev (Mar 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> What a survivor lol.


Yes it is. See if it will grow or wither after the blooms XD


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2021)

lets see when it opens.


----------



## Brev (Mar 12, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> lets see when it opens.


three blooms all open in the past three days. First-time blooms though, the shape and color are better than I expected 

A tipo?


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2021)

After such trauma, it is quite nice and the color pleases me.


----------



## Brev (Mar 12, 2021)

abax said:


> After such trauma, it is quite nice and the color pleases me.


thank you, will try to keep it alive after flowering


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2021)

very nice colour. Can you photograph it in clean/ natural light, please?


----------



## Brev (Mar 18, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> very nice colour. Can you photograph it in clean/ natural light, please?


Many thanks! 
I am not good at taking photos, so couldn't capture the best and authentic colour of the blooms...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2021)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 29, 2021)

That is a nice one. Where did you get?


----------



## geoffsharris (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice. What a beautiful plant. A little bit hard to tell from the photo, but looks to be the lighter colored var. amaliae rather than a darker tipo. Chapeau


----------



## Brev (Apr 9, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> That is a nice one. Where did you get?


I got it from a specialist store in my location 8 years ago, was said to be Brazilian import


----------

